# perch traps in texas, still legal?



## pipeliner345

yes......no......


----------



## shadslinger

The way I read the regulation it is a no in freshwater.


----------



## Lookinforfish

Pg. 33 of the Outdoor Annual

Perch Traps: For Use in Salt Water only


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Ooops; I thought I read a couple of years ago, when got mine that they were allowed with restrictions such as maximum size of openings where fish enter. Has it changed in the last few years? Excuse me a minute while I run down to my dock; something I have to take care of.


----------



## Eastexn

Hmmmmm, What's the difference in a perch trap and a minnow trap. I use a minnow trap all the time, and sometimes a perch loses his way and finds a way in. Is this a violation of another of our stupid laws?


----------



## Eastexn

Well, I just found the info. Minnow traps are legal if they are 24" or less in length and have openings limited to 1"x 3". 

Law doesn't say anything about the width or heighth so, I guess it could be up to 24" wide also. 

And, I guess perch traps are legal also providing they also meet the same size requirements.


----------



## mudcatz71

wow has this always been the law or have i been raised a outlaw????


----------



## pipeliner345

mudcatz71 said:


> wow has this always been the law or have i been raised a outlaw????


i dont know, but if so i been holed up with the gang myself!! im lookin into it also.


----------



## Eastexn

Hmmm, makes me wonder who buys all of the bream traps I see for sale at flea markets, feed stores, etc. 

I guess I had better put some camaflage on mine


----------



## cody p

i still use mine im with eastexn camo time.


----------



## pipeliner345

i think you can still use them in private waters, ponds and such, just not in public waters and still you may be able too with certain size access points, looking into it some more. its a little confusing.


----------



## tbone2374

pipeliner345 said:


> i think you can still use them in private waters, ponds and such, just not in public waters and still you may be able too with certain size access points, looking into it some more. its a little confusing.


 I would say "Officer Interpretation" of the regs, could be different...might be a good question to ask a Game Warden.


----------



## Eastexn

"I would say "Officer Interpretation" of the regs, could be different...might be a good question to ask a Game Warden."

Two bits says one GW would tell you one thing,,,,and the second would tell you something else.


----------

